# Shifting of seagate service support centre ,mumbai



## vardesh (Mar 6, 2008)

SEAGATE SERVICE AND SUPPORT CENTER MUMBAI IS CHANGING ITS LOCATION FROM 25.03.08

OLD ADDRESS :ACCEL FRONTLINE LTD,[SIZE=-1] A-2,Jitendra Estate, OPP SANGAM TALKIES ,ANDHERI EAST,72.

NEW ADDRESS: SAGARTECH PLAZA,UNIT NO 2/3,GR FLOOR,B BLDG,ANDHERI KURLA ROAD,OPP. CHAKRA HOTEL,SAKINAKA,ANDHERI EAST, 72.
[/SIZE]


----------



## anil_rash (Jun 27, 2008)

*Seagate service support centre ,mumbai*

Sagartech Plaza, Accel Frontline Ltd.gr Floor,b Bldg,andheri Kurla Road,opp. Sony Ericson Service Center,sakinaka,andheri East, 72.


----------

